
Starbucks CEO: A 'trusted' digital currency is coming, but it won't be Bitcoin - lettergram
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/26/starbucks-schultz-a-digital-currency-is-coming-but-wont-be-bitcoin.html
======
mankash666
Someone's preparing to include the "blockchain" jargon for a stock bump? Or
planning on a "bucks coin" ico?

